# Rave Monsooned Malabar



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It has been a couple of years since I last had this, and I had forgotten just how much I enjoyed it! In fact, I am going to order a couple of kilos on Monday as I wait for my Jampit to turn up! I am going to crack open the Coffee Compass tomorrow as well...looks like a busy coffee day!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Went through a 6 months spell of monsooned malabar from hasbean for the aeropress a while back.

Loved it.









I have some Monsooned Malabar AA to roast and would be interested to know how dark a roast Rave go with this bean.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I roast it slightly darker than Rave although they are already darker than others.

If you are looking for a great post roast blend try two thirds Jampit & one third Monsooned Malabar.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron and I will differ over this bean, but on a Gene, I always went 226 for 14.26 minutes and for my taste, it was always about right. Do you check your voltage before you roast? The Gene does not perform well if it is below 237 V


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

as an espresso whats the (Rave) Malabar like in the cup? I've always looked at this but never tried it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam, I have just finished the last shot and drank them all in milk!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I always went 226 for 14.26 minutes and for my taste, it was always about right.


Thanks for reply, Is that just dialing in 226 temp from a cold start?



dfk41 said:


> Do you check your voltage before you roast? The Gene does not perform well if it is below 237 V


Only test run so far is cold start > 250 = 7min1sec

I'm plugged directly into mains socket (no extension lead) though yet to check my mains voltage.......can voltage change at different times of the day?

Can I use a basic multimeter to check or do I need something more specific?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Depends on time of day. If you have a lot of industry in your area the voltage does tend to fluctuate.

My Hottops are plugged in using one of these on each. Came from Amazon UK some time ago. There are cheaper versions around.

Plug-In Power and Energy Monitor.I have always enjoyed high line voltage between 243-249v. Mostly towards the upper figure


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Any voltage checker plug (as long as it is accurate). MAplins sell one reasonably. If the voltage is below 237 leave it. You can pre heat the gene with an empty chamber when it is cold. Let it warm up a bit the double click the button and it will cool down to 100. A single click takes it down to 60. So, pre warm and go 226 for 14.26 or thereabouts. With the Gene, youhave to rely on knowledge and visuals for roasting. HAve a look at this site, there is loads of data there

https://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Providing that you are very careful about doing it you can use a simple multimeter to measure your line voltage at the socket, you need to find an insulated screwdriver (VDE type preferably) and gently open the guard in the socket by inserting the screwdriver into the earth on the socket, you can then set your multimeter to the appropriate AC voltage range and measure between the live and the neutral. Once again be very very careful if you do this and I accept no responsibility if you go ahead with doing it this way; *ALWAYS REMEMBER ELECTRICITY KILLS CARELESS PEOPLE*.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Cam, I have just finished the last shot and drank them all in milk!


I see. From what I recall you are an espresso drinker (is that correct?) so I presume that you drank them all in milk as its not good for straight espresso?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam, other way round!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ Many thanks guys survived the voltage test with my cheapo multimeter. Seeing a fluctuating 238-242 for a sunday evening. Great advice and will make a point of checking before my next roast.

Cheers dfk41 for that MM roasting profile. Can you remember what weight beans you were using?

I was going to use Rave Rwanda greens for my next roast..... but now fancy giving the MM a go

They are unlike all the other green beans being light yellow in colour.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

Not an everyday coffee, at least brewed, but excellent when the time is right. It went really well blended with the Peruvian. Aeropress seems to bring out a bit of extra sweetness.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

GS, I always roasted 250 gms at a time. If you check that ink and look in the drop down boxes you will find loads of stats about roasts people have done. If you cannot find the exact bean, usually the county of origin us a good starting poin


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Cam, other way round!


Sorry David I think I am probably being a total dullard but do you mean you prefer milk based drinks but its really good as an espresso?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cam, I like milk based on the whole, but, when I come across a bean like Jampit, I am happy drinking the odd espresso.

Out of interest, if anyone wants to sample this DSOL offering, now that it is out in the open, here is the link (all additional subscriptions have been taken with DSOL)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/speciality-blends/strong/jampit-hit-500g.html


----------

